# Would you recommend Cheeky Bronze MSF and this other thing?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm NC50 and afraid of full on shimmer but I've seen these MSFs do wonders!
I wanna get my first one and I'm eying Cheeky Bronze at my CCO.
Anyone recommend it? What should I pair it with if I do get it?

Also these 1/2 shimmer 1/2 MSF natural things exist there too. Should I pluck down some bucks for one of those instead? Or get both this 1/2 and 1/2 thing and Cheeky Bronze?

Anyone have one of these 1/2 and 1/2 MSFs? What one would you recommend for NC50?


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 23, 2010)

Im NC45 and Cheeky Bronze was a glitterbomb on me. I never tried the half and half MSF's but I heard that they were nice.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 23, 2010)

So when I go for a MSF, what should I be looking for in it? 
Cause when I swatched Cheeky Bronze it was a nice shiny gold shimmer and then I swatched Sunny by Nature it was kinda flat.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm NC44...so I'm not sure how helpful this will be to you, but here's my take on the MSF's you mentioned...

I have both Cheeky Bronze and Sunny by Nature.  You're right that CB has more shimmer...if you pick some up with your brush and then tap off the excess, it's not nearly as shimmery. I like this as a cheek color for natural looks or as a cheek highlight.  SBN is not shimmery at all...I use mine as a bronzer, because it's almost the same color as my MSFN.  It really "warms up" my face.

I have the MSFN/Highlighter duo and I like it.  I use MSFN all the time to set my powder so I find this duo most convenient when traveling.  The highlight side is not my favorite cheek highlighter, but I love it as a brow highlight.

That's the one thing to keep in mind about MSF's...they can be used anywhere on the face...eyes, lips, cheeks, etc.

Sorry for the long post...hope that helps though


----------



## sapnap (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ just to add on the previous post, any MSF can be used by anyone, some just work better than the others for NC 44's and above. I am an NC44 ish and love Cheeky bronze and Sunny by Nature as well as my other MSF's. If u tap off the excess shimmer from CB, and use it with fix plus, its a lovely colour. SBN works as a blush/bronzer for me. it gives a glow and does not have so much shimmer. Also,its better to try them on ur cheek rather than swatch. SBN looks boring on ur hand but sexy on the cheek!


----------



## bad girl glam (Jan 31, 2010)

i have CB and i'm NC45.  i love it!  i use it for a highlight or blush.


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheeky Bronze is one of my favorite cheeck colors. It does have some glitter so I don't use any where else but my cheek. I use Sunny by Nature for my entire face, it's perfect. I'm NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 2, 2010)

i love my duo msf natural and shimmer.. the shimmer side is more refined that a regular msf.. beautiful! great highlight on the cheeks.


----------

